# Circuito simple control motores paso a paso



## astrografo

Saludos.

Estoy construyéndome un artilugio llamado plancheta ecuatorial. Su uso es el de poder realizar fotografías del cielo y las constelaciones con una cámara y objetivo de no mas de 35mm contrarrestando el movimiento de la tierra.

Podéis ver una foto en esta dirección;
http://www.arrakis.es/~telescop/personal/soporte/58soporte.jpg

Para que funcione necesito que el tornillo gire una vuelta cada minuto para poder contrarrestar el movimiento de la tierra.
Foto del tornillo;
http://www.arrakis.es/~telescop/personal/soporte/58soporte2.jpg

Normalmente se hace de forma manual (por eso hay un reloj en el tornillo, para calcular a la vez que el segundero el giro necesario que debemos darle).

Lo que quiero hacer es automatizarla colocando un motor paso a paso de forma que de una vuelta en un minuto (aproximadamente, me gustaría poder regularlo manualmente con ayuda de un potenciómetro o similar por si utilizo poleas).

Necesitaría; un motor paso a paso, un integrado (L293B ???), otro que de los pulsos (555 ???) y la forma de combinarlos.

No necesito mucha potencia y me gustaría usar una pila de 9,5V (o tal vez dos en paralelo o serie dependiendo de las especificaciones) por el tema de la portabilidad.

Os agradecería mucho si me podéis indicar un circuito para poder construir (o ya en un kit de montaje), los componentes que necesito, integrados, modelo de paso a paso…


Muchas gracias
Saludos,
Daniel


----------



## ciri

Un motor de contínua no es mas fácil?

Digo, algun motorreductor con algun buen planetario de reducción, podés conseguir velocidades bajas y mucha fuerza..


----------



## Fogonazo

Esto que te mando es una placa para manejar un motor PAP con velocidad variable.


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esto que te mando es una placa para manejar un motor PAP con velocidad variable.



Una pregunta.. unipolar? o bipolar?


----------



## Fogonazo

Unipolar.

1) El circuito me lo robe, perdon, consegui de otra pagina, no lo probe.
2) Tengo algo de alergia a los motores PAP bipolares (No me simpatizan).


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Unipolar.
> 
> 1) El circuito me lo robe, perdon, consegui de otra pagina, no lo probe.
> 2) Tengo algo de alergia a los motores PAP bipolares (No me simpatizan).



jaja, a mi tampoco, no se que tienen, pero no me gustan..

"""Aguante los unipolares"""""


----------



## german_3055

pasa que son complicador para que anden, aunque solo sea un simple motor, sera por eso? ahhh y son caros.
yo tengo conmo 7 en casa, uno de 12Kg de torque.. jejeje
vere en que los empleo.
quizas haga una replica de un robot coef.


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas, yo estoy con los motores paso a paso tambien pero para otra cosa. Igual yo te recomiendo que hagas un oscilador con un 555 y le pongas un pote para regular la velocidad. Esos pulsos los mandas a un 4017 que es un contador y la secuencia la mandas a un ULN2003 si es un motor unipolar. Con las hojas de datos de los integrados tenes suficiente info para hacer el circuito. Si es bipolar ya no te sirve. Ademas con esos integrados podes alimentar todo con la misma tensión que se te hace más simple el circuito. Si no entendiste como avisa! suerte.


----------



## venon

cyborg16 yo no en tendi tenes algun esquema o algo para poder armarlo por que no tengo mucho conosimiento en electronica jeje


----------



## Cyborg16

Sería algo asi. Este circuito es para hacerlo girar para los dos lados. En la parte de +1, +2, -1 y -2 tenes que poner una llave para elegir cual de los dos contadores alimentas. No hacen falta diodos xq desconectas la alimentacion totalmente de los integrados entonces aunque le mandes tensión por una de las salidas no pasa nada. Si no queres poner una selectora "mecanica" tenes que ponerle si o si diodos (en cada una de las salidas de los 4017) por que al tener los dos integrados alimentados si mandas un 1 por la salida de uno de los integrados y un 0 por la salida del otro al mismo tiempo se puede quemar algo y si no se quema igual no va a andar. El conector JP1 va a las entradas del ULN2003. En este link (http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mpap_01.html) hay muy buena info sobre motores PaP. Si te lo lees lo haces andar seguro.

La imagen ya la subi aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/control-dos-motores-paso-paso-4-bit-control-remoto-30025/ es la primera.

Saludos.


----------



## aporfirio

Hola a todos. Estoy automatizando un telescopio y encontré un controlador de motores paso a paso con driver incluído. Todo en un solo chip y maneja hasta 2,5 amperes. Alguien lo usó alguna vez ??. Es el Texas DRV8811. Me pareció mejor alternativa que usar L297 y L298


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. Si lo encontras usalo, pero tene en cuenta que es de montaje superficial y eso complica mucho las cosas. Tenes que tener un poco mas de experiencia y algunas herramientas mas que con un chip comun. Fuera de eso parece un buen integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## aporfirio

Cyborg16 tienes razón, es complicado. Igual ya hice uno con el clásico L297/L298 y funciona bien. Ahora necesito buscar los límites de mi motor, un Shinano SST41D, bipolar. A 2000 pps se clava, creo que puede dar mas. Alguien probó este motor ?

Saludos


----------



## Carlosgds

Hola gente a v*E*r si me dan una mano quisiera hacer un probador de Valvulas TPS para automoviles de inyeccion son mayormente motor*E*s bipolares, no t*E*ng*O* muy claro como lograr las secuencias


----------



## Fogonazo

Carlosgds dijo:


> Hola gente a v*E*r si me dan una mano quisiera hacer un probador de Valvulas TPS para automoviles de inyeccion son mayormente motor*E*s bipolares, no t*E*ng*O* muy claro como lograr las secuencias


Aquí tienes un circuito simple, solo le debes agregar un switch para determinar el sentido de giro y un clock que determine la velocidad.

Ver el archivo adjunto 5719​


----------



## Carlosgds

Disculpen lo coloque aca por que las TPS son motors de paso bipolares y en la seccion de autoelctronica no encontre nada

Gracasi por tu respusta FOGONAZO, lo ensamblo y les cuento


----------



## fede409

Hola, les cuento en que ando amigos, soy estudiante diseño industrial, estoy haciendo un trabajo grupal de diseño de una lampara, la cual es un modulo que se repite para contruir un sistema o conjunto de lamparas, ya sean para pared, techo o mesa, la cuestion es que a unos de los integrantes del grupo se le ocurrio hacer que este modulo-lampara tenga un mecanismo por el cual pueda abrir o cerarra la estructura de la misma. Es facil esplicarle la forma de la lampara comparandola con una esfera cortada en "tajadas", las cuales deben abrirse del eje sentral hacia afuera. Mi idea es utlizar un motor de paso de una scaner,(solo para hacer la maqueta).Para la transmicion pienso usar un sistema planetario con emgranajes conicos. Los ejes de las "tajadas" de la estructura de la lamparas seran rosacado para lograr el desplazamiento.

Fogonazo propuso un circuito, me podra servir??

Espero haberme hecho entender. Saludos!!!!!!

PD:la idea es que la lampara sea accionada por el usuario de manera muy sencilla.


----------



## lubeck

> Fogonazo propuso un circuito, me podra servir??


si lo propuso fogonazo si sirve... 

pero deberias tener en cuenta que motor vas a utilizar si un bipolar  o un unipolar, ese esquema es para un bipolar generalmente son de cuatro cables....
los unipolares de 6 cables... saludos...


----------



## fede409

lubeck dijo:


> si lo propuso fogonazo si sirve...
> 
> pero deberias tener en cuenta que motor vas a utilizar si un bipolar  o un unipolar, ese esquema es para un bipolar generalmente son de cuatro cables....
> los unipolares de 6 cables... saludos...



Gracias por responder, adjunto la imagen del motor, es unipolar de 5 cables.

PD: el circuito tiene que ser tan simple como para que solamente apretando una tecla se abra o se cierre la dichosa lampara, es decir apretando una tecla tres veces se mueve tanto el motor, apretando la otra tecla se mueve tanto pero en sentido inverso.


----------



## lubeck

Creo que ese no seria el adecuado mejor utiliza un uln2803 para la potencia y para controlarlo podrías tomar parte de ese circuito. nada mas seria ajustar la secuencia....

podrías también usar un  micro-controlador, no es muy complejo...


----------



## llayitoz

bueno esto de los motores PaP es un martirio es primera vez que lo utilizo y estoy agotado
lo que estoy haciendo es intentar controlar un motor PaP unipolar de 6 pines con un PLC fatek FBs 20MA
y una uln2003.
el secuencial creado en el PLC esta bien la uln2003 realiza su trabajo ya que probe sus salidas con led y en verdad realizan la secuencia
pero al momento de conectar el motor, plop! no funka y no se ke hacer. mi profe me dijo ke lo conectara a una fuente externa, ya ke lo estaba energizando con el PLC ke me entregaba 24 Vdc
la TTL la energizo con los 24 Vdc del plc y en las entradas de esta las energizo con 5 vdc ya que segun el datasheet eso es lo que soporta  pero el motor no funka
porfa necesito ayudaaaaaa


----------



## lubeck

podrias subir el esquema que estas utilizando...

realmente no es un martirio, pero si cuesta un poco la primer vez...


----------



## ch3oh

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí tienes un circuito simple, solo le debes agregar un switch para determinar el sentido de giro y un clock que determine la velocidad.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 5719​



Fogonazo, o quien sea, tenes el diseno de la plaqueta? otra cosa, tengo motores paso a paso bipolares que consumen 5A.... que transistores me recomendas? modelo 57BYG es para CNC

gracias!


----------



## lubeck

> que transistores me recomendas?


Podrias utilizar mejor transistores Mosfet yo lo he hecho con el IRF540 y el IRF9540 canal N y P respectivamente...


----------



## master666

hola quiciera ver si me podrian ayudar, tengo en manos hacer un proyecto el cual consiste en controlar un motor paso a paso bipolar por medio de un pic 16f84a, el cual lo que va a hacer es que gire el motor por un determinado tiempo a un lado cuando RA0 = 1, y cuando RA1 = 1 gire en sentido contrario tambien por un determinado tiempo, esto es para un ascensor pero es de un piso, por eso es con cierto tiempo, bien lo que mas me intereza es el codigo por que me he puesto a investigar bastante sobre el codigo para prograrmar el pic y la verdad me cuesta mucho entenderle, tal ves me pueden ayudar, y recomendarme un programa para editar el codigo


----------



## lubeck

Que lenguaje conoces...
yo te podria recomendar en C el CCS y en basic el picbasic pro Microstudio ambos son muy entendibles aunque no son los de mejor rendimiento por lo que he leido...


----------



## master666

bueno ya descarge mplab pero me dio problema al instalar no se por que, por el momento no tengo ninguno, a mi en lo personal me gusta programar en c++, pero he leido que no se puede programar el pic desde ahi, y no se si ccs o c sera igual, de todas formas el que me puedan recomendar le voy a meter pierna para entenderle, si tienen algun ejemplo que se paresca a mi caso con gusto lo estudiare


----------



## aporfirio

Yo armé este circuito para controlar y funciona 10 puntos. Conel pic majejarias las señales de control que entran por conn1. Funciona de 10 y es mas facil conectar el motor.
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B5dqIzQ4cDEBOTFkY2I3MDItNTk5YS00NDM1LWEwOTUtZDA2MTg1YmEzNTIw&hl=en
Y este es para el pic manejado con RS232


----------



## master666

de 10 mi hermano aporfirio, muchas gracias ya tengo resuelta la parte de coneccion y los elementos a utilizar y todo gracias a ti, solo me falta elegir el editor que voy a utilizar para crear el archivo .hex para el pic 16f84a, espero alguien me pueda ayudar para mientras voy a armar el circuito, y estudiar lo que tengo de programacion para el pic


----------



## lubeck

> de 10 mi hermano aporfirio, muchas gracias ya tengo resuelta la parte de coneccion y los elementos a utilizar y todo gracias a ti, solo me falta elegir el editor que voy a utilizar para crear el archivo .hex para el pic 16f84a, espero alguien me pueda ayudar para mientras voy a armar el circuito, y estudiar lo que tengo de programacion para el pic



para no salirse mucho de este tema porque no buscas temas de programacion en c de los pics???
hay muchos... 
pienso no crees???


----------



## master666

pero cuando decis c te referis a ccs cierto??? este tipo de lenguaje es igual a mplab?? que ventajas representa trabajar en c que en mplab?? cual me recomendarias???


----------



## lubeck

no conozco maplab.... por eso te recomiendo que busques en los lugares adecuados....
en C si me refiero a CCS...
es muy similar a C++ pero sin lo visual... jejeje


----------



## master666

ok, lo unico es que no tiene la parte visual ( lo que mas me gusta de programar en c++), voy a descargar ccs y ver si encuentro algun tuto para programar ccs en 16f84a, algun ejemplo para programar o ya programado en ccs???


----------



## aporfirio

Estimado master666, te recomiendo el HI-TECH C® for PIC10/12/16
Es un compilador c de Hi-tech, perfectamente integrado al MPLAB. Es muy bueno para el PIC16F84 y puedes debuggear. Yo estoy haciendo un telescopio con pic16f628A y utilice este programa. Por supuesto es gratuito. Hay mejores y tal vez los consigas crackeados, pero yo prefiero estos para mis hobbies. El hi-tech ademas tiene mucha documentación. Si quieres te la puedo enviar. Es completísima.

Saludos
Atilio


----------



## master666

ok, mandamelo, muchas gracias lo voy a probar, ahorita estoy descargando es ccs, pero con mucho gusto probare el hi-tech,


----------



## Cyborg16

llayitoz dijo:


> bueno esto de los motores PaP es un martirio es primera vez que lo utilizo y estoy agotado
> lo que estoy haciendo es intentar controlar un motor PaP unipolar de 6 pines con un PLC fatek FBs 20MA
> y una uln2003.
> el secuencial creado en el PLC esta bien la uln2003 realiza su trabajo ya que probe sus salidas con led y en verdad realizan la secuencia
> pero al momento de conectar el motor, plop! no funka y no se ke hacer. mi profe me dijo ke lo conectara a una fuente externa, ya ke lo estaba energizando con el PLC ke me entregaba 24 Vdc
> la TTL la energizo con los 24 Vdc del plc y en las entradas de esta las energizo con 5 vdc ya que segun el datasheet eso es lo que soporta  pero el motor no funka
> porfa necesito ayudaaaaaa



Buenas. Sin el circuito que estas usando no se puede saber a ciencia cierta porque no anda, pero fijate que el cable común del motor PaP va a POSITIVO con el ULN2003/2803 no a masa como sería de esperar.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## ch3oh

Para quien quere mayor potencia, come es en mi caso 4A el circuito completo para eagle con tres L298 en paralelo es el siguiente:
http://www.krupin.net/serendipity/index.php?/archives/56-PCB-making-the-automation-part.html  diviertanse


----------



## master666

una pregunta, como le asigno un valor en hexadecimal a todas las salidas de b en el pic 16f84, con el editro ccs, por ejemplo le quiero mandar el valor  b'01010000', se puede decir?? :
#define Pos1aba    b'01010000'
???

y despues cuando lo valla a utilizar decirle 
 output_b(Pos1aba);
o exciste una mejor manera de hacerlo????, toda ayuda es bien recibida.

no he terminado de hacer el programa x lo tanto no lo he compilado para poder ver si tiene errores, queria ver si alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar, desde ya gracias

otra preguntita, ya puse la rutina para leer el estado el pin a0, pero lo que no se es que si al poner 

while((i!=8)||(valorswarr==1))

me leera el valor actualizado que tiene valorswarr (es una variable que contiene el valor de pin_a0) inmediatamente??? o lo lee hasta que esta en cada condicion?? o tengo que estarle diciendo

valorswarr=input(pin_a0);

para que actualize su valor???????, desde ya gracias!!


----------



## tesla

Yo he hecho un circuito para controlar mi motor unipolar y he estado usando una fuente de pc para alimentarlo en el comun, pero se sobrecaliente, quisiera saber con cuenta corriente funciona mi motor unipolar pues el voltaje que use es 12v-19A, creo q es demasiado pero si uso un uln2803 ya no tendria problemas?


----------



## ivos

Hola gente quería saber si alguien me podría ayudar a chequear este circuito... es para controlar un motor unipolar de 5 cables
se puede variar su velocidad, sentido de giro y tiene STOP

LA cuestión es que es un rejunte de varios otros circuitos... y quería saber si alguien puede darme un visto bueno ajajjaja 
soy nuevo en esto y no quiero comprar todos los componentes y que después no ande...
desde ya gracias...
pd: adjunto fotos del motor, información del mismo y el circuito en formato .lvw (livewire)
se que el post es medio viejo pero no logro crear un tema nuevo porque siempre parece esta repetido... grax a todos desde ya


----------



## Fogonazo

ivos dijo:


> Hola gente quería saber si alguien me podría ayudar a chequear este circuito......


El Motor esta mal alimentado.
En esa configuración los transistores se cargan sobre el colector.


----------



## ivos

eso significa que el Colector esta mal conectado es decir iría directo a la fuente? (¿vcc?)
o los transistores están en una mala configuración?

disculpa mi ignorancia soy nuevo en esto de los motores


----------



## Fogonazo

ivos dijo:


> eso significa que el Colector esta mal conectado es decir iría directo a la fuente? (¿vcc?)


En tu esquema los colectores *YA* están conectados a +Vcc

En esa configuración se conecta la carga (En tu caso una de las bobinas del Motor) entre +Vcc y el colector.
Debes incluir una resistencia limitadora en serie a la base de los transistores de potencia.
El emisor se conecta a GND.


Algo así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5718​


----------



## ivos

Fogonazo mis disculpas por los temas que abri innecesariamente...

conseguí encontrar un circuito me parece apropiado...
pero me gustaría que alguien me podría decir si me combine el de la imagen que coloco ahora, o el que posteo fogonazo?

soy nuevo en esto disculpen la ignorancia...

para no adjuntar la pongo aca: 


​
Desde ya gracias


----------



## ivos

Holas sigo con el mismo proyecto pero ya tengo una idea mas clara...
Lo único que quiero es que me recomienden un circuito, un esquema. Encontre varios pero lo que yo quería era con paso doble si es posible... 

Estos son los circuitos posibles que podria usar...
-http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/UnipolarPCBsch.GIF
-https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4524&d=1195589103
-https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5718&d=1201461614 (el posteado aqui no lo comprendo bien) :$ 

alguien conoce alguno mejor? alguna recomendación? ya tengo bastante clara la información de los motores pap y la características de mis dos motores...
Pero de todos modos busco alguien que sepa mas que yo que me pueda aconsejar...

Desde ya Grax y perdón por la ignorancia...


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi, Ivos!

Pregunta, por que necesitas que sea de doble paso? 

Ambos circuitos son muy parecidos, los dos utilizan un circuito oscilador controlado
por un potenciometro.

En simple paso solo una bobina esta encendida,
en paso doble dos bobinas estan encendidas, por lo que el torque es mayor.
el desplazamiento angular es el mismo en ambos casos.

Sin embargo en un sistema terminado el desplazamiento angular y torque final 
es determinado por el juego de engranes que se utilicen.

Saludos.


----------



## ivos

Hola queria saver si alguien tiene el diagrama de alguno de esos circuitos?

mas especificamente de este http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Unipolar.html

me gustaria algo mas censillo... paso simple (cambie de opinion) controlar centido y velocidad.
pense en un circuito con un 555 para enviar los pulsos a un 4017 luego a los transistores o el ulm de hay a las bovinas del motor... creo que algo haci estaria bien pero no se como cambiar el centido...


----------



## Unikfriend

Hi again,
El diagrama ya lo tienes, lo que necistas ver es si 
puedes conseguir los componentes para ensamblarlo.


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola 
alguien tiene un diagrama de un control de un motor a pasos, con un ne555 y un uln2803
porfa
saludos


----------



## Bdragon

Hola, estoy trabajando con dos motores paso a paso bipolares, realizando el control mediante el pic 18f4550 y un puente en H con el circuito integrado L293B y cuatro diodos 1N4007.

Al principio muy bien, pero ahora se me reinicia el PIC por cada paso que da el motor, a ver si pudieseis echarme una mano.
Muchas gracias...

http://img297.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=027676432_conexionmotor_122_115lo.png


----------



## lubeck

> se me reinicia el PIC por cada paso que da el motor


 
Algo estas haciendo mal!


----------



## jatrsa

Hola a todos!!

Soy nuevo por este foro me llamo Javier y bueno como todos en busca de ayuda por el foro y en particular sobre los motores paso a paso los cuáles son bastante precisos, quiero usar uno  de éstos circuitos para manejar un motor paso a paso pero de forma manual, me explico que se pudiera controlar 0 rpm al total de revoluciones desde un potenciómetro con la mayor precisión posible , como variador de velocidad y que a bajas revoluciones tenga un torque que pueda mover pieza pesadas en particular  y en mi caso sería una polea que en el otro extremo tendria un peso de 20 kilogramos suspendido con levitación magnética, por lo que el motor no debería tirar por tanto peso , he visto por aqui que algunos de los circuitos tiene controlador por relojes de cuarzo por la precisión de los pasos me podríais recomendar el conjunto que me podría hacer falta Circuito que no sea controlado por un PC, sólo manual y el motor a usar?  
De antemano muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Los esquemas que buscas los puedes encontrar en el Foro, incluso tienes en el mensaje #43


----------



## jatrsa

Muchas gracias por responder no estaba del todo seguro si ese post me serviría saludos a todos.


----------



## LEONARDO CASTRO

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto que te mando es una placa para manejar un motor PAP con velocidad variable.


Que bueno poder paticipar en estos foros, estoy muy ineresado y quiero aportar a quin necesite. atte. Leonardo


----------



## chinouv

hola 

para los que esten interezados en un circuito facil y practico les recomiendo que pasen por aca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index3.html

saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

aca el circuito en el que me base
saludos



un circuito de potencia para motores a pasos y mi diseño para motor a pasos.
saludos


----------



## tony SOPA

este circuito funciona perfecto para controlar motores a paso unipolares, es el UCN5804B, es muy facil de utilizar y requiere de muy pocos componentes adicionales.  ya lo he probado y anda sin ningun problema, por cierto hay que poner en los pines 14 y 15 una resistencia de 1K  a GND  y para activar o desactivar esa entrada unos simples interruptores a +5V


----------



## rubenchaco

http://www.cielosur.com/plataforma_ecuatorial.php
Suerte con el proyecto.


----------

